# 2018 CAAD12 widest tyre?



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

Is 28C the widest tyre that will fit on a 2018 CAAD12?

I'm looking to change the wheels to something with a 21mm internal width and was hoping that a 28C tyre would fit, if not a 30 or 32.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I rode with someone on a CAAD12 today, running 28s. I think he could have handled 30s. It was suggested 32 might fit, but it would be tight!


----------



## Rodneytrotter (Jan 31, 2018)

I had schwalbe ones 28mm on my rim brake caad12 . Wouldn’t have fitted anything wider. They are a wide enough tyre prob about 29mm in reality though . Anything wider would have rubbed


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks. I'll see how a 28C fits.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Don't think 28mm tires will fit with 21mm rims. It will be a very tight fit if they do. Your tires will probably rub your chain stays on climbs unless your spoke count is at least 28, preferably 32. A low spoke count wheel will flex more on climbs and definitely rub.

I have a 2014 Cannondale Synapse Carbon with 28mm tires and 18mm rims. The chain stay clearance is only about 3mm on each side. I run a 32 spoke rear wheel. When I ran a lower spoke count wheel, I had rubbing on climbs.

I believe the CAAD bikes have less clearance than the Synapses.


----------



## whostolemyname? (Sep 9, 2015)

Lombard said:


> I run a 32 spoke rear wheel. When I ran a lower spoke count wheel, I had rubbing on climbs.


Do you have this rubbing with the 28mm tyres?

Asking because I'm trying to figure out the widest tyres I'll fit on my 2014 synapse carbon (running Shimano RS11 wheels) - sorry for the thread-jack!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

whostolemyname? said:


> Do you have this rubbing with the 28mm tyres?
> 
> Asking because I'm trying to figure out the widest tyres I'll fit on my 2014 synapse carbon (running Shimano RS11 wheels) - sorry for the thread-jack!


The Shimano RS11 wheels have a very low spoke count - 16 front/20 rear. Those came stock on my Synapse and yes, I got some rub on climbs with the 28mm tires. When I built up wheels with a higher rear wheel spoke count, that went away.

Lower spoke count wheels will flex more. There is no way around that.


----------



## whostolemyname? (Sep 9, 2015)

Lombard said:


> The Shimano RS11 wheels have a very low spoke count - 16 front/20 rear. Those came stock on my Synapse and yes, I got some rub on climbs with the 28mm tires. When I built up wheels with a higher rear wheel spoke count, that went away.
> 
> Lower spoke count wheels will flex more. There is no way around that.


Thanks very much. Sounds like I should stick with 25s. 

Pity, I am contemplating a gravel event and was thinking of running the synapse with some meatier rubber.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

whostolemyname? said:


> Thanks very much. Sounds like I should stick with 25s.


Or get higher spoke count wheels. :idea:


----------



## Daniel Caad12 (5 mo ago)

I know this is an old thread but I'm intrested in this exact matter and I didn't want to open a new one.

I own a 2018 Caad12, also, rim brake version. I want to buy a new wheelset which has 19mm inner width and I'm wondering if my 28mm tyres can be used with the new wheelset.

Now I'm using the stock wheelset (15mm inner width) and I have about 4mm tyre clereance.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Daniel Caad12 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I'm intrested in this exact matter and I didn't want to open a new one.
> 
> I own a 2018 Caad12, also, rim brake version. I want to buy a new wheelset which has 19mm inner width and I'm wondering if my 28mm tyres can be used with the new wheelset.
> 
> Now I'm using the stock wheelset (15mm inner width) and I have about 4mm tyre clereance.


Hi and welcome! There will be greater effective width for sure with wider rims, but not quite as dramatic as some make it out to be. This being said, 4mm is already tight and if you are running low spoke count wheels, I will bet you are already getting occasional rub on climbs as the wheel flexes. Take your wheel off and check your chain stays for rub marks.

If you do decide to go with 19mm rims with your existing 28 tires, I would get the rear laced no less than 32 spokes as this will greatly reduce wheel flex.


----------



## Daniel Caad12 (5 mo ago)

Hi Lombard! Thanks for your reply.

I did about 8.100km so far with my stock wheelset (Fulcrum Racing Sport, 15mm inner width) and there aren't any rub marks inside the chainstays (I have ~ 85kg).

Thanks for your advice, greatly appreciate it!


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

I eventually went for some Pirelli 28mm tubeless tyres on 21mm rims and they fit without issue. It could be the make, but 30mm tyres would fit. 32mm would be a bit too tight with the chainstays for my liking.


----------



## Daniel Caad12 (5 mo ago)

What is the tyre clearance at the chainstay area with the 28mm tyre, on both sides?


----------

